# Any rock opera fans here?



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I love rock operas. I don't care if its Tommy or Jesus Christ Superstar or the new Repo: a genetic opera. I love them all.

I am really getting into Repo lately:
http://www.repo-opera.com/flash_home.html

I have the DVD and soundtrack. 
WARNING: If you do not like goth/industrial rock music and are squeamish to gore this opera isn't for you.

I cannot say enough great things about Repo. Its Blade Runner, Wagner and NIN combined.

The plot is SciFi. In the future an illness causes organ failure. People died due to not being able to afford transplants. In comes a company called GeneCo. They offer payment plans on organs (and plastic surgery) and invent a high addictive pain med called Zydrate(its a synthetic form of endorphins). People soon become addicted to surgery and Zydrate.

If a person doesn't make their monthly payment to GeneCo they send out a Repo Man. He takes back the organ and in the process kills you.

If you like goth/industrial rock aren't afraid of gore and love elaborate costumes this opera is for you.

Jesus Christ Superstar use to be my favorite rock opera. Not anymore!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

My favorite has to be The Wall.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> My favorite has to be The Wall.


Woah I forgot about The Wall!
D'oh!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Woah I forgot about The Wall!
> D'oh!!


Many don't consider it an "opera" because it has three or four lines of spoken dialogue, but I include it because... I want to.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

We saw Tommy in Toronto about 15 years ago, second row center - so close you could see the sweat beads on their foreheads. It was great! My brothers had the JCS soundtrack and played it so much that I think I still know all the words...



chobitz said:


> If a person doesn't make their monthly payment to GeneCo they send out a Repo Man. He takes back the organ and in the process kills you.


MR. BROWN:
Listen! I can't give it to you now. It says, 'in the event of death'. Uh. Oh! Ah. Ah. Eh.

MAN:
No one who has ever had their liver taken out by us has survived.

MR. BROWN:
Agh.

ERIC:
Just lie there, sir. It won't take a minute.

MR. BROWN:
[screaming]


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like Everygrey.... They are a grubby looking lot, but their albums are quite good. Fortunately, their albums are available as MP3s from Amazon.... You can click on these to go to the previews, I have all four of these albums....


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

Love the painting Bosslady. you have a very talented son.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're going to see Jesus Christ Superstar in March here in Washington, DC.  It's touring again with the original Jesus (the actor not the Son of God).  I couldn't pass up the chance to see Ted Neeley in it.

Betsy


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We're going to see Jesus Christ Superstar in March here in Washington, DC. It's touring again with the original Jesus (the actor not the Son of God). I couldn't pass up the chance to see Ted Neeley in it.
> 
> Betsy


Oh Neeley as Jesus sends chills down my spine. I've seen him twice live. Once with the original Judas (I forget the actor's name) and that was really great.

You are in for a treat! Wait till he does Gethsemane, it is awesome.






I wanted to see Sabastian Bach (the ex lead singer of Skid Row) in JCS but his touring group never came close to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We're going to see Jesus Christ Superstar in March here in Washington, DC. It's touring again with the original Jesus (the actor not the Son of God). I couldn't pass up the chance to see Ted Neeley in it.
> 
> Betsy


Ditto. It's coming here too.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ditto. It's coming here too.


I am sooo jealous.

BTW this one of my favorite songs on Repo:


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Repo the Genetic Opera should be coming in today via Netflix.  I am really hoping I like it, I am starting out without high hopes so I am not disappointed.  I will give it a try, I am really hoping its good... I kinda hope Paris Hilton dies in it (crosses fingers).


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm definitely not a fan of rock opera's but in between the cover art catching my interest at Walmart, and seeing it mentioned here, I had to check Repo out.

The trailer was interesting/weird but the thing that really sold me was that Anthony Stewart Head was in it. It shipped from Amazon today so I should have it by Friday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

^^^ Is there anything you DO like?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Selcien said:


> I'm definitely not a fan of rock opera's but in between the cover art catching my interest at Walmart, and seeing it mentioned here, I had to check Repo out.
> 
> The trailer was interesting/weird but the thing that really sold me was that Anthony Stewart Head was in it. It shipped from Amazon today so I should have it by Friday.


He plays the main character, the Repo. He has an awesome solo called Legalized Assassin where he has to basically switch between two personalities which are Nathan ,dad to Shiloh(female lead), and Repo a licensed murderer.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay... just got done with Repo.  I liked it, I didn't love it but I did like it.  I really enjoyed the story and maybe about half of the music, but some of the music just sounded a little too jarring for me personally.

Oh but after seeing what happens to Ms. Hilton it was so worth watching (over and over again lol).


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Hair anyone?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> We're going to see Jesus Christ Superstar in March here in Washington, DC. It's touring again with the original Jesus (the actor not the Son of God).


Thanks for clarifying that Betsy. Now I have to see if we have enough industrial solvent to get the iced tea off my screen and keyboard.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Thanks for clarifying that Betsy. Now I have to see if we have enough industrial solvent to get the iced tea off my screen and keyboard.


I can always rely on you to get it, Robin.


Betsy


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

chobitz said:


> He plays the main character, the Repo. He has an awesome solo called Legalized Assassin where he has to basically switch between two personalities which are Nathan ,dad to Shiloh(female lead), and Repo a licensed murderer.


I read this before watching the movie and it made me expect quite a bit, and I have to say that it more than delivered. Legalized Assassin was awesome, no exaggeration, in fact, the entire movie was.

I absolutely loved it and I'm very happy that I found out about this movie and that I watched it. It was a great experience, almost like it was tailor made just for me. It's just so incredible to go from seeing an interesting cover to being blown away by the movie, it makes it feel like an absolute gem to me.

I've actually ordered the soundtrack for it, which, if I'm not mistaken, will be the second time that I've ever gotten a soundtrack, The Crow soundtrack was the first one.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I have to admit that after watching Repo the first time, I was kinda lukewarm about it... until i realized a few days later that I started getting the songs stuck in my head.

I have now watched it again and both commentaries, bought the soundtrack, and have made my friends watch it as well.  Little things like the Joan Jet (love) cameo were awesome, and Graverobber's voice is yummy.  It's funny how a movie can grow on you after viewing it more then once lol.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Scathach said:


> I have to admit that after watching Repo the first time, I was kinda lukewarm about it... until i realized a few days later that I started getting the songs stuck in my head.


Yep it took the second viewing for that omg feeling.


Spoiler



I didn't get right away in the first viewing that Nathan was keeping Shiloh addicted to Zydrate(not the street version) to 'protect' her. She didn't have a blood disease at all!



As for 'get out of my head' songs yep I think we all go through that with Repo. Right now I can hear Paris Hilton singing "graverobber graverobber..." *sigh* I hate Hilton but IMO she did OK in the movie.
Zydrate Anatomy keep haunting me. I can't get it out of my head.



> I have now watched it again and both commentaries, bought the soundtrack, and have made my friends watch it as well. Little things like the Joan Jet (love) cameo were awesome, and Graverobber's voice is yummy. It's funny how a movie can grow on you after viewing it more then once LOL.


Yep I love the cameos. The singer Poe is somewhere on the show also.

Yep Graverobber is my favorite character. Something sexy about it...


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I just found out my girl friend is taking my husband and me to JCS for our birthdays!  My mother played the sound track all the time when I was a kid and I know all of the words by heart.  Should be fun to actually see it.


----------

